# Acquisitions -- March 2007



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

RL suede moccs.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

1920s/30s ties:



















There are no tags on the blue/white one. The blue is 2 5/8" wide and the Marathon is 3 1/8". $1.58 for the pair.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

*Sacks and Pants*

Two sack suits for teaching arrived from Ebay in February but back from the alterations tailor in March!

1. H. Freeman Naturalaire in a Grey and very subtle red glen plaid.
2. Southwick Douglas in a Grey Herringbone.

Throw in a couple of Bills Weathered Canvas from STP in Khaki and Olive for good measure.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*Wool Patchwork Jacket*

Finally picked this one up when Dillard's 40% off sale prices kicked in this week... ended paying 25% of original retail price.

Front of jacket (look ma... no darts!)

Back of jacket (side vents)

Fabric Close Up (working sleeve buttons)

Precious mini-bags for spare buttons


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

Woah, GDTH (go directly to hell) -cool!


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

spinlps said:


> Finally picked this one up when Dillard's 40% off sale prices kicked in this week... ended paying 25% of original retail price.
> 
> Front of jacket (look ma... no darts!)
> 
> ...


Wow! That is quite the jacket, I like it a lot. Would you mind disclosing the final price?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

abc123 said:


> Wow! That is quite the jacket, I like it a lot. Would you mind disclosing the final price?


MSRP = $495, paid $127 including sales tax.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

JDDY said:


> Woah, GDTH (go directly to hell) -cool!


Thanks. Too bad I'll have to wait until next fall to wear it


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

That jacket definately deserves a "WOAH!" Very cool.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I just received this Kent Wang pocket square:



















I also reviewed it here.

I think they're worth considering if you find a pattern you like.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I just received this Kent Wang pocket square


I bought that one a couple days ago as well--should be coming in very shortly. KW is an excellent seller and a great guy (and his squares are very competitively priced--I think I'm on my third).


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Eljos 2 button sack blazer via gtguyzach.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Alden plain-toe blucher oxfords in Cigar cordovan. Courtesy of LeatherSoul.

Thanks, Tom!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Had a good thrifting day after months of dreck:

I don't know the provenance of these shoes - I did what I could with the image of the inside hoping maybe one of you shoe historians could figure it out.

They look an awful lot like a pair of old Church's I thrifted two or three years ago - especially the detail shown here - but these have the dreaded leather heel - a guarantee of slippety-doo-dahness. Darn comfy, though.





































Two skinny (2 3/4" at the end) wool ties.










One pair of silk paisley braces, no brand.










One grey sweater-vesty thing. The back bottom is ribbed like a sweater but the front has points, and, best of all, it works on my frame. Feels like wool. Don't know if that label means anything to anyone.



















An unremarkable Chaps RL sport coat except that it's soft as butter, fits just fine and has almost zero shoulder padding. Darts, though. Instant outside bad weather sporting events jacket.










Three bow ties and one ascot. I plan to give the latter to an elderly gent around here who uses the same alterations lady, who told me old Conrad's ascots are beyond repair.










Grand total between two stores: $16 (plus I threw an extra five into the Congregational bucket to help feed the hungry kids in Honduras).


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Received six new bow ties - three from Maine Bows and three from Beau Ties - plus a second installment of shoe trees from the group buy and a pair of AE Hancock is brown suede from STP.

Plus a spring sports jacket from VMan, and a new top for my Cuisinart.

And that concludes our shopping spasm for this spring.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Stopped into J Press last week...

'Not Yours' luggage tag
Madras Tie
Pink/Green ribbon belt
Tan Plaid Scarf [similar to Burberry]


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

eBay pickup
Allen Edmonds "Woodstock" Loafer in Burgundy


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Last week I received six pairs of argyle socks from J.Crew (they were on sale), and a Norwegian sweater from eBay. Today I received a gray Orvis shetland crewneck sweater from eBay.

Now I'm just waiting on the two bow ties I ordered from J. Press a couple weeks ago. These include the lovely lobster tie, whose arrival I am awaiting anxiously.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Waiting for these brown pebble grain Hanover longwings via ebay...


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Stopped by my Salvation Army today and picked up a pink Lands' End polo and a rather decent Robert Talbott tie. The polo is very soft, almost a t-shirt material. And the tie helps to fill a very large gap in my fall/winter neckwear. When it's cold out and it's time to wear a tie, I've found that I have about two ties that really work well in the fall/winter, and a small handful of others that will suffice. This one ought to fit rather nicely in the former.



I passed on an L.L. Bean flannel small plaid shirt that looked wonderful except for the sewn-in collar stays in the (non button-down) collar that caused a rather unsightly bump, as well as a purple-based Indian madras short sleeved shirt by Preswick & Moore (who, according to eBay, appear to make at least one item). There was just something about the short sleeves and button front that didn't look right.

I also picked up a copy of the game Scattegories, though I don't know if that's considered trad or not


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

I finally received the beautiful handknit Aran sweater my wife ordered back in November:






​This was supposed to have been a birthday present back in January -- and I was getting nervous that we'd run out of cold weather before I ever had a chance to wear it -- but I believe it will see some action this week.

EGF


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick06790 said:


> Plus a spring sports jacket from VMan..


Did you get that Brooks he was selling? It looked very nice. I was tempted by the HSM he had, but managed to resist.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Stopped at B2 on the way after work and stopped and got two of the "Select shirts" on order:

Both:

Oxford Cloth
Club Collar
French Cuff

One blue and one white. . . will report upon receipt. . .

Might be the cheapest club collar option available in the City readily available. Haven't checked with other custom shirt shops. . .


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Very cool. I'd like a club collar shirt, but I'm at a "wait until one pops up on eBay" budget...not that I need more shirts, as it is


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Did you get that Brooks he was selling? It looked very nice. I was tempted by the HSM he had, but managed to resist.


Yep. It's got me even itchier for spring.


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

egadfly said:


> I finally received the beautiful handknit Aran sweater my wife ordered back in November:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! What brand is it? I need to replace my old Bean one from years of wear.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

shuman said:


> Very nice! What brand is it? I need to replace my old Bean one from years of wear.


Thanks. This one came from .


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

egadfly said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EGF,
That is a great looking sweater. It is wonderful for cold weather.​


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> EGF,
> That is a great looking sweater. It is wonderful for cold weather.


Thanks, Mac. I'm looking forward to breaking it out, now that winter's made a return appearance.

The sweater is actually more cream-colored than white; I have in mind to pair it with brown wide-wale cords, a blue OCBD, , and a pint of Guinness.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

land's end 3-2 plaid sack jacket, about 10 dollars.










NWT Eljo's flat front linen trousers, 15 dollars.










Dooney and Bourke Wool Surcingle belt, 10 dollars.










Quite a fruitful week.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Just got an email from Quoddy that my Canoe Mocs are en route...

:icon_smile_big: ...

TT


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> Just got an email from Quoddy that my Canoe Mocs are en route...
> 
> :icon_smile_big: ...
> 
> TT


Nice, tell me what you think when you get them.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Untilted said:


> Nice, tell me what you think when you get them.


Will do...

TT


----------



## mendozar (Dec 13, 2005)

In Las Vegas. Forgot swimming trunks. Got last year's seersucker model at the BB in Cæsar's Palace. Also felt cold, so got this white Argyll sweater: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ction_Id=347&Product_Id=1143851&Parent_Id=224


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I just picked this vintage 'Made in England' for Brooks Brothers top frame briefcase:



















I treated it with moisturizer and polished it, and the leather is richer than in that picture. Still, it's a little beat up, but the integrity of the construction is fine. It gives it a nice lived-in look. I'm quite pleased with it.

I actually won that case 'accidentally'. I had been watching it mainly to see how high it would go. Just a few hours before the end of the auction there were no bids so I threw in a very low bid, maybe $5 more than minimum knowing I would be outbid shortly. Lo and behold no one else ever bid on it! Oh well--I'll suffer through.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

AlanC said:


> I just picked this vintage 'Made in England' for Brooks Brothers top frame briefcase:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life isn't fair, let me know if you can't handle the guilt...


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

A pair of black  (need them for work) Bill's M1s
A T&A Yellow with blue edging pocket square.
A BB Green with pink edging PS.
A pair of sterling with gold "thread" button style links.
Two vintage linen hanks yellow and pink.
A pair of OLD M(a)cAllisters in brown pebble. Alas do not fit.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

jml90 said:


> A pair of sterling with gold "thread" button style links.


Congrats! :thumbs-up:

We need pics.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I just picked this vintage 'Made in England' for Brooks Brothers top frame briefcase:
> 
> AlanC,
> A great fine!


----------



## tflaker (Jul 27, 2006)

Just picked up off eBay for $29.54 shipped. I've been craving for some embroidered chinos for a long while now, and spring is just around the corner.


----------



## pinkgreenpolo (Jul 15, 2005)

Just came back from Macy's and picked up a Ralph Lauren Polo Dark green cord three button, fully lined $32.99 plus tax. Only bad thing is that the sales lady took it off the hanger and stuffed it into a plastic bag. When I asked for a hanger she said that they dont give them away, I did not want the polo hanger ( I already have a bunch, I used to work in a polo store).


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

tflaker said:


> Just picked up off eBay for $29.54 shipped. I've been craving for some embroidered chinos for a long while now, and spring is just around the corner.


Wow. They had those at the outlet, both at the end of summer and again (or still) in January, for $10. Granted, they were limited sizes, but still. I'm guessing someone made a profit off of those.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Untilted said:


> land's end 3-2 plaid sack jacket, about 10 dollars.


I almost bid on that jacket, Tilt. Glad to see a fellow Trad got it!


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I received a box from Lands' End today, using up a large chunk of my remaining Christmas and birthday money and filling a few looming gaps in my wardrobe. From left to right: "pink coral" polo (brighter and pink-er than the photo), "true navy" polo, "orchid check" pinpoint oxford, "lawn" university stripe OCBD, all via the overstocks.

I'm not sure if I like the buttons on the navy polo. It seems like they need something of a different color to break it up a bit. Thoughts?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

doubt people would pay that much attention to the buttons.


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

I just got two of these. One in tan and one in light stone color.

[thread]66361[/thread]

The fabric is nice and soft, but I really don't like the cell phone pocket. I don't know who wants that.

Also, I received this one today:

.

I like it for $43 delivered. Good for casual use. My gripe with this is that it has the working cuff buttons. That is something that drives me nuts since I have found exactly zero jackets that fit properly straight off of the rack.

In any case, after my most recent flurry of activity I am done, at least until fall. I spent all of what I had saved up for some casual stuff.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Untilted said:


> doubt people would pay that much attention to the buttons.


I'm not so much concerned with that. I just think it looks a little off, since the shirt is such a deep blue. I wonder if it needs something to give it some definition.


----------



## csheehan (Feb 27, 2004)

*Tartan sack blazer*

At a local Goodwill for $6.99, a wool Maple Leaf tartan, 3 button sack with brass buttons with stamped mapleleafs. It has a lot of hand stitching and pad stitching is visible under the lapels. 3 rolled to 2 with only 1 button on each sleave. A little short for a regular, about 1/2 in. The Maple Leaf would not be my first choice of tartan, but I couldn't resist for the price. It comes back from the dry cleaners today; I don't know when or where I'll wear it.

The Maple Leaf tartan
(unofficial tartan of Canada)


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

I just bought _the_ Trad staple: Brooks navy blazer, 3 roll 2, all pockets patch. Rather excited to receive it.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

> and's end 3-2 plaid sack jacket, about 10 dollars.


Boy that is cool. When did LE make sacks.


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

*What a doll!*

My wife understands what is shell cordovan, but she does not remember the name.

We were out running some errands on a Saturday afternoon, when SWMBO (Sorry, Rumpole. However, I think that Sir Rider owes ME an apology. _She_ is only slightly more enjoyable than trying to hack my way through _Sister Carrie_) said, "Since I just got paid a bonus at work, let's go to Brooks Brothers and get you those black horse shoes that you like. I know you like your maroon ones [BB branded Alden LHS], so let's go back for the black ones."

So, I think I am definitely done with acquisitions for a good long time. I was planning on saving up for a BB sack blazer, but I don't want to be greedy. I will find some other use for those funds.

Plus, I was nonplussed that She did not like the sack blazer on display. Said that the patch pockets look cheesy. I will have to work to turn her around on that topic.

In any case, I think that I have been favored with a girl beyond what I deserve.

PS-She also bought me a nice RL tie from Syms.

PPS-I saw that Sean Jean has a white cotton herringbone with black bead stripe jacket for the little boys. Patch pockets, no darts, and 3 button. If I had a son or a nephew, I would have bought the thing.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

*The Sack with No Name*

Trying to fill in some essentials on ebay, I pulled the trigger on a no makers name listed Tropical Weight Navy Blazer and a no-makers-name listed Tan Camels hair, both 3/2 sacks. Both came today. The maker of the Navy turned out to be Southwick. Thats nice. The maker or retailer of the camel was someone/thing called "Leonard Frank." Thats interesting. Who is Leonard Frank?


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

Southwick charcoal sack suit in 50R. Ebay $111 shipped. Hard to find in larger sizes. My first sack!!! Cant wait to get it. Will have to figure out how to post photos.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Recent tie acquisitions:










The Glen plaid Polo is from the outlet, and a rare 'real money' ($20) tie purchase for me, but it fills a particular need/want.

The remaining ties are thrift purchases. From left, Polo (outlet), Polo wool, Brooks Brothers linen and no name Made in Italy silk knit. I've probably got $5 total in the three thrift ties.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Two examples of JM Saddles. One pair of older Crown Aristocrafts, the other a more recent (relatively) pair of "Made in the U.SA." handmades. Pics to follow if there's interest.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

spinlps said:


> "Made in the U.SA." handmades.


*please* post pics. are these the $1,000 retail handmades in a saddle shoe?

very cool find.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> Boy that is cool. When did LE make sacks.


Goddamn it, that plaid jacket is actually a darted 2-button number.

Have to return this.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Untilted said:


> Goddamn it, that plaid jacket is actually a darted 2-button number.
> 
> Have to return this.


Wow, take it easy with the language there, champ. The fact is, even if it is darted and two button, if it fits you well, for $10 it would still make a great jacket for occasional use during the fall/winter. If you really don't like it that much, I bet some other potential bidders on here will take it off your hands for you.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

nerdykarim said:


> *please* post pics. are these the $1,000 retail handmades in a saddle shoe?
> 
> very cool find.


$1000 JM's? Seriously? The box just arrived. I'm afraid to open them up now.:icon_smile_wink:

How exactly can I determine their status? Any distinguishing characteristics or markings?


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

spinlps said:


> $1000 JM's? Seriously? The box just arrived. I'm afraid to open them up now.:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> How exactly can I determine their status? Any distinguishing characteristics or markings?


I think if they say "Handmade" they were from that line...Someone like Teacher may know more about the different lines. "Handcrafted in USA" though, was probably a more standard line.

There's some information about the line in the SF archives:


> When production ceased in 1999, the Handmades were selling for $1,000.00. I guess they would go for $1,200-$1,300 today, if they were still being made.
> Louie recently showed me an old 1970 J&M merchant's catalogue with pictures of all of the Handmade models, plus many others (some terrific-Chris should post pictures). The number $100 was scribbled by each Handmade model. We were not sure if that was the wholesale or retail price, but it was probably retail, as a good pair of regular J&M Aristocrats went for about $25 retail then. They were about $250-300 in 1999, so the ratio of being able to buy 4 Aristocrats for one Handmade would be the same.


https://styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=28283
https://styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=7056

It would be quite cool if you stumbled on a J&M Handmade. edit: a couple more threads for reference:

https://styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=3912
https://styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=3782


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

nerdykarim said:


> I think if they say "Handmade" they were from that line...Someone like Teacher may know more about the different lines. "Handcrafted in USA" though, was probably a more standard line.
> 
> There's some information about the line in the SF archives:
> 
> -- snip--


I don't think I'm that lucky. These saddles do not share the drastic sole shape / contour picture in the SF threads. They didn't come in a velvet lined box either. They do appear to have the "PS square" stamped onto the soles but its difficult to be certain b/c of sole wear.

Perhaps I was mistaken about my "hand made" designation? I assumed Made in USA JM's were hand made in the same way that Alden & AE make the claim. I take it the expensive hand crafted JM's were completely constructed by hand?

I'll try to get over my disappointment by wallowing in the fact they they're solidly constructed, are in great shape, and fit well.

Thanks for the information. Still more info to commit to memory when ebaying, thrifting, shopping, etc...


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

tripreed said:


> Wow, take it easy with the language there, champ. The fact is, even if it is darted and two button, if it fits you well, for $10 it would still make a great jacket for occasional use during the fall/winter. If you really don't like it that much, I bet some other potential bidders on here will take it off your hands for you.


sorry for the language. I was just kinda disappointed. My hope was too high.

I'll probably keep it. 10 dollar refund + shipping back = not really worth it.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I've had some decent luck at Salvation Army recently. Nothing amazing, mind you, but I'm doing pretty good considering the size (and location) of my town.

Today I found a nice and soft Lands' End gingham check shirt in light blue. I've been drooling over the spread of ginghams in the most recent Brooks Brothers catalog that I have, but don't have deep enough pockets to spring for one of those. I think this'll do for $3.

I also came across two no-name (to me, anyway) ties that fill a couple of gaps in my collection. The tag on the left one reads "Leondardo Strelli by Tie Rack" and the right one reads "Windsor Shirt Company." I know nothing of these, and I'm assuming they're nothing special, but they'll do me good for a quarter apiece.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AE MacNeils via eBay (I've been waiting forever for a pair of these in my size)

Brooks "346" Navy Blazer; 3/2 Sack (waiting for this to arrive)

2 new Lacoste polos that I picked up in Orlando last weekend--an aqua greenish color and an orange one, worn today in the spirit of Tennessee v. Long Beach St...

TT


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*Scarves for next Fall & Winter*

Striped are Merino Wool. Red is a cashmere / silk blend.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

spinlps said:


> Striped are Merino Wool. Red is a cashmere / silk blend.


Big fan of solids. If you don't mind where did you aquire these?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

jml90 said:


> Big fan of solids. If you don't mind where did you aquire these?


The Dillard's Clearance Center here in STL. Plenty of stock left for the locals.


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

A necktie, in a yellow, red, and blue foulard, and two shirts: one white OCBD with flap pocket and one white pinpoint forward point collar. 

From J. Press, Washington, D. C.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I've been on a bit of a longwing kick recently and just paid for last night. I know absolutely nothing about them, other than that they look good 










...and this is a shot of the sole:


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

OK, since Sundays don't technically count as Lent, I have been doing a little bit 
of Ebay shopping on Sundays and was able to pick these up.










Hopefully they will clean up nicely.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

tripreed said:


> OK, since Sundays don't technically count as Lent, I have been doing a little bit
> of Ebay shopping on Sundays and was able to pick these up.
> 
> 
> ...


Crap, I missed those. If the sizing is off, please do let me know trip.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

nerdykarim said:


> I've been on a bit of a longwing kick recently and just paid for last night. I know absolutely nothing about them, other than that they look good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look like Florsheim Royal Imperials- It'll say so in the inside. Let us know when you get them.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

yachtie said:


> They look like Florsheim Royal Imperials- It'll say so in the inside. Let us know when you get them.


Royal Imperials? Nice. My pair of Imperials with the triangle piece in the heel have two rows of nailheads but these only have one. They should be coming in the next couple days...I'll post some better pictures when they arrive.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

yachtie said:


> They look like Florsheim Royal Imperials- It'll say so in the inside. Let us know when you get them.


AFAIK Florsheim never used the full leather heel though teacher could correct me.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

jml90 said:


> AFAIK Florsheim never used the full leather heel though teacher could correct me.


The heel is what tipped me off. My RI's had a full leather heel with the triangular slug ( purchased new at the Chicago Florsheim store in the late '80's/early 90's)-long since replaced with rubber


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

The heel was also what prompted me to place a bid--I have seen quite few pairs of Florsheims (from their "golden age") with this heel (most notably and on eBay).

There are some differences between the shoes I'll be receiving and the traditional "Florsheim" model, so my inclination was that they could have been made by Florsheim, but sold under the name of another retail store or something. We'll see, though, the auction is mysteriously vague.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

I said Teacher can prove me wrong not you TWO! 
But, there were alot of good competitors some good some better AFAIR and if you like the shoes it doesn't matter if they're good or great.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Brooks outlet yesterday...

3 pairs of Oxford Cloth boxers 
3 Brooks "University" ties, 3" width in these patterns...

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...erchant_Id=1&Section_Id=211&Product_Id=829316 (Burgundy)
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...erchant_Id=1&Section_Id=211&Product_Id=802882 (Gold/Navy)
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...erchant_Id=1&Section_Id=212&Product_Id=841988 (Light Blue)
These were a really great deal--$19/tie. I know that many here, including me, really like the University model tie because of its narrow width however they are increasingly difficult to find. Some of you may want to pay a visit to your local BB Outlet to see if they have any stock. It looked like they were trying to clear them out. If anyone's interested, I can run back up to my local (Sevierville) outlet and pick up what they have...

TT


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

picked up this brooks camelhair sack blazer, had the sleeves lengthened. fits great.....



total impulse buy on this harris tweed sack (looks like a sack, doesn't it?) hoping to be able to let out the sleeves a bit. if not, it will appear for sale on this forum shortly......


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

The tweed certainly looks like a 3/2 sack.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

More purchases, this time using a BB gift card online...


BB OCBD--Slim Fit, Must Iron (Yellow)
(2) Pair Full Cut Tartan Plaid Boxers, linked here https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ction_Id=311&Product_Id=1090337&Parent_Id=305
(2) Pair Cotton Dress socks (khaki, aqua), linked here https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ection_Id=311&Product_Id=972263&Parent_Id=305
All told, I paid $21 out of pocket. Not too bad...

TT


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Two, count 'em, two new J Press flap OCBD in the moving sale.

Both diff shades of blue.

Total $49.90

Life is good.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

yachtie said:


> They look like Florsheim Royal Imperials- It'll say so in the inside. Let us know when you get them.


I think they're made out of plastic...or the worst corrected grain I've ever seen (though definitely not shell cordovan). Also, the heel is made out of rubber that just looks like leather. It was a gamble (albeit a somewhat expensive one), so I don't blame the seller or anything, but these are so bad I don't think I'd feel proper selling them on the Thrift Exchange, so I guess they'll be immediately relegated to rainwear.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

nerdykarim said:


> I think they're made out of plastic...or the worst corrected grain I've ever seen (though definitely not shell cordovan). Also, the heel is made out of rubber that just looks like leather. It was a gamble (albeit a somewhat expensive one), so I don't blame the seller or anything, but these are so bad I don't think I'd feel proper selling them on the Thrift Exchange, so I guess they'll be immediately relegated to rainwear.


Sorry to hear that. :icon_pale:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Won these, awaiting delivery:



$40 :aportnoy:
(the shoe trees alone retail for $30!)


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

You didn't have black PAs?! Nice shine on those too


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

jml90 said:


> You didn't have black PAs?!


*cough*


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

AlanC said:


> *cough*


Was that a yes?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Squadron A said:


> Two, count 'em, two new J Press flap OCBD in the moving sale.
> 
> Both diff shades of blue.
> 
> ...


Wow. Do they mail order? The shirts are not discounted on the web site.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

jml90 said:


> Was that a yes?


Yes, I didn't have them.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

AlanC said:


> :aportnoy:


I love that this smiley is called "aportnoy" on Ask Andy's.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

nerdykarim said:


> I love that this smiley is called "aportnoy" on Ask Andy's.


Yes, cracked me up when I saw it. I suspect it's jcusey's work.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

I went nuts at the J. Press sale yesterday, bought a new light grey year-round wool suit and a brown tweed herringbone sportcoat, both at 50% off. I'm posting here for support from my fellow clothing-obsessed trads in the hopes of conquering my rising buyer's remorse. Help!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

dont worry I bought a tweed sportcoat on sale at J Press a few weeks back. It's ok, don't feel bad, there was a sale, you were rendered powerless to resist


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Yes, I didn't have them.


UN BE LEIVE ABLE! 
I don't have them either to tell you the truth I only have two pairs of black dress shoes: Danbury balmorals with brouged quarter thingy and Belguim plain to toe bals (Both AE) and my harness boots.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Bass Dirty Bucs--USA-made; $10 at some trendy thrift store down on campus. Perhaps a bit high for used shoes like those, but they look like they've barely been worn at all. I'm a happy camper...

TT


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

TradTeacher said:


> Bass Dirty Bucs--USA-made; $10 at some trendy thrift store down on campus. Perhaps a bit high for used shoes like those, but they look like they've barely been worn at all. I'm a happy camper...
> 
> TT


TT,
May provide comfort for the heart breaking loss by the Vols to Ohio State


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

spinlps said:


> Wow. Do they mail order? The shirts are not discounted on the web site.


They had them only at the NY store, called the other stores which had none.
I bought them over the phone & picked them up later in the day.

Super shirts, older stock. Call to see if your size is around.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Finally.

Picked up a 3/2 Brooks sack blazer, looking nearly new (extra buttons in the pocket, even) from eBay. All for a whopping $22 shipped.

The only problem (which I was aware of when purchasing) is what appears to be a flaw in the fabric between the middle and bottom buttons. Any advice as to what, if anything, I can do to cover this? It's really not that noticeable, and I don't know that I'll really be in too many situations where I'll just be standing around for someone to see it, but I'd like to take care of it if possible. I'm thinking that even just dabbing it with a fine-tipped Sharpie might do the trick. Anybody?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Olive Bills M2s
Navy blue tie
brooks navy cable sweater
2 linen dress shirts

A good week...


----------



## Benjamin E. (Mar 2, 2007)

spinlps said:


> Finally picked this one up when Dillard's 40% off sale prices kicked in this week... ended paying 25% of original retail price.
> 
> Front of jacket (look ma... no darts!)
> 
> ...


That pwns. Major pwn4ge going on there. My hat would be off if I had one on.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

The ebay'd JM Aristocraft Saddles arrived while I was in ATL last week. Plenty of life for the soles & heels, fabric lining is in great shape, and the shoes, particularly the toe area, have a nice patina.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Clockwise from top left, Kent Wang, Brooks Bros., generic solid red silk from a thrift store (although handrolled), Marinella, Marinella, Roda cashmere, Holliday & Brown Special Re-Edition. And all for less than one Hermes pochette.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Clockwise from top left, Kent Wang, Brooks Bros., generic solid red silk from a thrift store (although handrolled), Marinella, Marinella, Roda cashmere, Holliday & Brown Special Re-Edition. And all for less than one Hermes pochette.


AlanC,
No deal! I will keep my Hermes pocket square


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

Picked up a few things on a trip to Chicago over the weekend:
RL olive chinos
Byron Nelson golf shirt
2 watchbands from BB
A new pair of Ray-Bans

Just put in an order from LE overstocks that should arrive tomorrow:
Patchwork Madras shirt
Linen short sleeve - Orchid
9 in chino shorts in both Khaki and Navy
Navy grosgrain belt


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Hoo boy -- just realized it's been a pretty big month for me:

Quoddy boat shoes. These just arrived last night. As reported by others, high-quality construction + comfort right out of the box.

Hanauer "Gloucestershire" bow tie. My first bow tie, presently the source of not inconsiderable angst chez Gadfly. This _will_ be worn on Easter.

. Just got these and haven't worn them yet, but hope to do so this weekend and will file a report.

O'Connell's navy blazer. The denouement of my quest for a new sack blazer, as discussed in an earlier thread. So far, I'm convinced I made the right choice. Every time I buy from O'Connell's, I'm glad I did.

Cheers,

EGF


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey spin, you finally bought it huh? Looks good. Dillard's didn't have my size. 
btw, do you live in south city? The stained glass caught my attention. You see a lot of it in that part of the city...just beautiful.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

egadfly said:


> Hanauer "Gloucestershire" bow tie. My first bow tie, presently the source of not inconsiderable angst chez Gadfly. This _will_ be worn on Easter.
> 
> O'Connell's navy blazer. The denouement of my quest for a new sack blazer, as discussed in an earlier thread. So far, I'm convinced I made the right choice. Every time I buy from O'Connell's, I'm glad I did.


Gads, wow! The two things you've been eyeing, and thinking about, for some time!

JB


----------



## charms (Mar 24, 2007)

This month's acquisitions. Coats all thrifted. Ties and shirt last-chance clearance at J. Press.

Total for all 8 items....$35 :icon_smile_big:



Brooks 346 grey pinstripe. 3/2, no darts. Suit separate?



J. Press shirts. Pink OCBD. The blue and candy stripe are BD, but lighter weight than OC.



My favorite: J. Press grey w/hints of blue herringbone. 3/2, no darts. Absolutely no signs of wear.



Green camel hair Macy's Club Room. Not sure about this one.



J. Press ties.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice haul, charms. I like the ties.


----------



## law_reb (Jul 20, 2006)

Three BB OCBD's. One each in blue, yellow, and white. AE Byron's in Chili. I'm pretty sure I will order a khaki poplin suit from O'Connell's by the end of this weekend. My only concern is fit without having ever tried on one of their suits.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

I couldn't resist, the price was too low:



J Crew Nantucket Red braided d-ring belt. I think it was less than $5 in their "final sale" (you know, the final sale that never ends). Wearing it today actually with khakis and a white polo.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Been saving up since getting Christmas money so I stocked up on basics:

first bow tie ever-ebay
usa made Bass weejuns,burgandy-ebay
2 flat front, cuffed chinos-LE
cotton navy v-neck sweater-LE
selection of cotton pocket squares-LE
Sperry topsider-shoemart.com
2 pattered OCBDs-Eddie Bauer
olive cords
blazer-I do wish I went for the O'Connels one though
2 Gitman OCBD's-blue and university striped
1 Enro OCBD in white
brown herringbone jacket-still waiting for this

non-clothing

OPH-after hearing about it here I had to get it
Law School confidental-could impact my life in a big way
Southern Ladies and Gentlemen-wanted to learn a bit about my region

Who knows what April will bring?
Already know I'm buying seersucker shorts and some web belts, plus items to be named later.

I've spent so much money since finding this forum that its not funny.Well it is but...you know.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

anglophile23 said:


> Southern Ladies and Gentlemen-wanted to learn a bit about my region


What is this book? The listing on Ebay doesn't really provide any information.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Good job, anglophile. There's always time for the O'Connell's blazer.

Speaking of anglophile, these arrived at my home this week:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

tripreed said:


> What is this book? The listing on Ebay doesn't really provide any information.


It's a book by Florence King, who is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

It is a good book


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

A few accessories I recently picked up at a J. Crew outlet:

- 2 pair of argyles (excuse the obviously worn pink argyles - not very appetizing, I know)
- wooden hull boat tie
- grosgrain belt



Close up of tie pattern:


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

charms said:


> This month's acquisitions.
> 
> J. Press ties.


Love the ties, Charms. Well done.

EGF


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm in Cambridge this week without having packed enough warm clothes, so paid a visit to Press:

Lt. Brown herringbone wool sack w/gold windowpane overlay.
Two mini-tattersall BDs (one blue/black, one red/black)
Two ribbon belts (to keep my waist warm, obviously)
Black bow tie with skull/bones motif (black tie event this weekend)
Schoolboy scarf (Yale School of Management; I have no truck with the school--I just liked the colors.)

Now I just need to buy another suitcase.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> I'm in Cambridge this week without having packed enough warm clothes, so paid a visit to Press:
> 
> Lt. Brown herringbone wool sack w/gold windowpane overlay.
> Two mini-tattersall BDs (one blue/black, one red/black)
> ...


HL,

I hope that you will be needing to acquire a NCAA BB Champion shirt, following next Mondays game!

(you are a Gtown alum, if I remember correctly?)


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

abc123 said:


> HL,
> 
> I hope that you will be needing to acquire a NCAA BB Champion shirt, following next Mondays game!
> 
> (you are a Gtown alum, if I remember correctly?)


Haha, props to Gtown as far as their performance in NCAA Tourny goes. I had my school win the whole tourny on my bracket. I got screwed when they didn't even make sweet 16.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Untilted said:


> Haha, props to Gtown as far as their performance in NCAA Tourny goes. I had my school win the whole tourny on my bracket. I got screwed when they didn't even make sweet 16.


Thanks Tilt, were having a great time of it up here. I'm sure you guys will be back next year, UVA is a team I always root for (unless theyre up against us...).


----------



## charms (Mar 24, 2007)

egadfly said:


> Love the ties, Charms. Well done.
> 
> EGF


At a dollar per, they were impossible to pass up. Apparently, they were window dressing for a few weeks. I checked closely for fading against an identical tie and there was none apparent. My lucky day.

As much as I hate to see it go, the red/beagle tie will be given to my father. He'll be flattered until I tell him what I paid for it.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Thurston sleeve garters.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Connemara said:


> Thurston sleeve garters.


damn. i may want to check them out.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

JordanW said:


> A few accessories I recently picked up at a J. Crew outlet:
> 
> - 2 pair of argyles (excuse the obviously worn pink argyles - not very appetizing, I know)
> * - wooden hull boat tie*
> - grosgrain belt


I _really_ like that Chris-Craft tie. I'll have to check my local J. Crew outlet to see if they have any left.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

My first Marinella tie:


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Untilted said:


> damn. i may want to check them out.


19.99 from the Thurston website with free shipping. Arrived in 4 days from the UK. Can't ask for better service (or pricing) than that.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Connemara said:


> 19.99 from the Thurston website with free shipping. Arrived in 4 days from the UK. Can't ask for better service (or pricing) than that.


 I am pretty sure Press sells them, at least in NY.

I've never seen their point or functionality. Especially if you keep your jacket on.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Taking advantage of BBs' preferred customer event, reward cards issued for past purchases, and a 25% discount for using my BB card for payment, today I purchased a "patriotic" spread of OCBDs...red(well pink actually), white and blue...and a "Spouting Whales" tie (pink whales on a green background). I literally saved more than I paid for the items...not bad for a country boy, as the late John Denver might say!


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Not much to be had at BB this sale. No sack poplins in stock, one linen sack sportcoat but not to my liking. Did pick up this madras windbreaker - for some reason it is not on the website but they have pic.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I thnk that this is an very interesting thread, and either we should continue it, or create an April version.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

abc123 said:


> HL,
> 
> I hope that you will be needing to acquire a NCAA BB Champion shirt, following next Mondays game!
> 
> (you are a Gtown alum, if I remember correctly?)


abc, sadly, I write this after yesterday's loss to Ohio State. Still, it was great to see the Hoyas go as far as they did. Seemed like old times (which I, thankfully, was around for)!

Hoya Saxa,

HL


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

anglophile23 said:


> I thnk that this is an very interesting thread, and either we should continue it, or create an April version.


April version coming right up.


----------

